# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  Hud suresi 106-107-108. Ayetler. Cennetin ve cehennemin sonu var mı?

## halukgta

HUD SURESİ 106107108. AYETLER. CENNETİN VE CEHENNEMİN SONU VAR MI? CENNETTEN VE CEHENNEMDEN ÇIKIŞ VAR MI?

Bizler Kuran ı okumaya başlamadan önce, Allah ın önerdiği gibi, önce kafamızın içindeki, şeytanın, batılın öğretilerinden Allah a sığınmalıyız, yani batıl ve sanı bilgilerden kurtulmalıyız ki, Kuran ayetlerini doğru anlayabilelim. Bu makalemde CENNETİN VE CEHENNEMİN, EBEDİ OLUP OLMADIĞI, CENNETTEN VE CEHENNEMDEN ÇIKIŞ VAR MI, konusunda yapılan tartışmalara ve verilen örnek ayetler üzerinde sizlerinde, düşünmenize vesile olmak istiyorum. Önce şunu unutmayalım, cennet ve cehennem bir ödül ve cezadır. Allah bu konuda bizleri uyarıyor ve yaşadığımız bu dünyada bile kısas uygulamamızı, yani kötülük yapan, suç işleyen birisinin, misliyle yani yaptığının karşılığı kadar olarak cezalandırılmasını istiyor. Önce konumuzla ilgili örnek gösterilen ayetleri yazalım.

Hud 106107108: Bedbaht olanlar ateştedirler. Onlar orada başka türlü soluyacak, başka türlü haykıracaklar. ONLAR ORADA GÖKLER VE YER DURDUKÇA DURACAKLAR. Ancak Rabbinin diledikleri başka. Çünkü Rabbin dilediğini yapandır. Mutlu olanlar ise cennettedirler. ORADA GÖKLER VE YER DURDUKÇA duracaklar, ancak Rabbinin diledikleri başka. (Bu) ARDI ARASI KESİLMEYEN BİR İHSAN OLACAK. (Elmalı meali)

Bizler ne yazık ki rivayetlerin etkisiyle yıllardır Kuran ı anlamaya çalıştığımızdan, ayetleri genellikle yanlış anladık. Hurafelerden kurtulmaya başladığımızda ise, gerçekleri görmeye başladık ama bazen sanırım KANTARIN DOZUNU DA KAÇIRIYORUZ. Bakın bir konuyu anlatırken, konuya dikkat çekebilmek adına bir deyim kullandım. Kantarın dozunu kaçırmak, yani farkında olmadan aşırıya gitmek. İşte ayette de Allah iki konuya dikkat çekerken, aslında bizlere çok net bir şeye, benzetme hatta deyimle önce açıklık getiriyor ve diyor ki; GÖKLER VE YER DURDUKÇA.

Acaba Allah bu sözleri ile hangi konuda dikkatimizi çekiyor olabilir? Bu yer ve gök nerede? Bu dünyada mı yoksa başka bir mekân da mı? Herhangi bir açıklama yok. Fikir yürütebiliriz belki, cennet ve cehennemden bahsedildiğine göre hesabın görüleceği kıyamet sonrasından bahsediliyor diyebiliriz. Ama Allah bu sözleriyle mutlaka belirli bir yeri anlatmak isteseydi, onunda açıklamasını yapardı. Dikkat ettiyseniz cennet ve cehennemliklerden bahsederken, GÖKLER VE YER DURDUKÇA tabirini kullanıyor. Eğer bu cümleden, demek ki cennetinde cehenneminde bir sonu var diye anlarsak, bu ancak bizim düşüncemiz olmaktan öte gitmez. 

Ayette cehennemliklerden bahsederken, onlar gökler ve yer durdukça orada duracaklar dedikten sonra, bir istisna yapıyor Allah. ANCAK, RABBİNİN DİLEDİKLERİ BAŞKA. Bakın gökler ve yerden kasıtla Allah ın ne demek istediğini şimdi anladınız mı? Gökler ve yer durdukça yani EBEDİ, SÜREKLİ kalacaklar, ancak Rabbinin diledikleri başka diyor. Bu tabir Allah ın gücünü, sonsuzluğunu, hükümranlığını anlatan bir örnek. Allah yok olmayacağına göre, o gök ve yer her zaman yerinde duracaktır diyor. Allah, cehennemde bir kısım insanların cezalarını çektikten sonra, Allah ın izniyle çıkabileceklerini söylüyor. Kuran buna benzer benzetmeleri çok yapar, konunun daha etkili anlaşılması için Örnek verelim. Araf 40. ayette; GÖK KAPILARI AÇILMAYACAK VE ONLAR, DEVE İĞNE DELİĞİNE GİRİNCEYE KADAR CENNETE GİREMİYECEKLERDİR Bakın anlatılmak istenen konu, nasıl daha güçlü anlatılıyor. 

Dikkat ettiyseniz, cennete gidenler konusunda da aynı sözler kullanılıyor. Yine cennetliklerden bahsederken gökler ve yer durdukça tabirini kullanıyor yani EBEDİ, SÜREKLİ anlamında, ama yine Rabbin diledikleri başka diyerek, BURADAN DA ALLAH IN DİLEMESİYLE BİR ÇIKIŞTAN BAHSEDİLİYOR. Ama detay yok. Her şey Allah ın yetkisinde. İlginç değil mi, sanırım bunu ilk defa duymuş olabilirsiniz. Hatırlayınız bizlere, cennetten ve cehennemden hiç çıkış yok diye öğretmişlerdi. Demek ki cennete ayak uyduramayan, cennetin kurallarına uymayanlarında, gerekirse cennetten çıkartılabileceği bilgisini, uyarısını özellikle veriyor Allah. Buradan da şunu anlıyoruz, cennete gittim demekle kuralsız, sorumsuz değilsin, burasının da belirli kuralları var. Uymayan Allah ın emriyle çıkartılabilir. Detayını Allah bilir.

Ayetin sonunda da aslında, konuya açıklık getiriyor ve diyor ki, tüm bunlar ardı arkası kesilmeyen bir ihsan olacak. BU SÖZLERDEN DE ŞUNU ANLIYORUZ, CENNET VE CEHENNEM HER ZAMAN VAR OLACAK, AMA BURAYA GİRİŞ VE ÇIKIŞLAR, ALLAH IN YETKİSİNDE. BİZLERİN AÇIKLANMAYAN, İZAH EDİLMEYEN BU KONUDA, DAHA FAZLA KONUŞMAMIZIN YANLIŞ OLDUĞUNU DÜŞÜNÜYORUM.

Birçok ilahiyatçı hocalarımız, bundan 810 sene önce çok farklı şeyler söylerken bu konularda, bugün günümüzde, batıl ve sanı bilgilerden kurtulduklarından olsa gerek, şimdi tam tersi söylemlerini görmekteyiz. Bazen aşırıya gidenlerini de söylemek isterim. Ben yıllar önce, cehennemden insanların bir kısmının ebedi, bir kısmının suçlarının cezasını çektikten sonra çıkacaklarını yazdığımda, bugün cehennemden çıkış var diyen hocalarımız, o yıllarda cehennemden asla çıkış yok diyorlardı. Sanırım geleneksel fıkıh inancının etkisiyle söyleniyordu bu sözler. Allah zerre kadar işlediklerimizin karşılığını göreceğimizi ve hiçbir şeyin karşılıksız kalmayacağını söylediği halde, Allah ın adaletini kendi nefislerimizde ne yazık ki şekillendiriyoruz. Bu dünyada hiç kimsenin uygun göremeyeceği bir adalet anlayışını, işimize geldiği şekliyle, Allah a nispet etmekten de çekinmiyoruz. 

Belirli bir zaman sonra tüm insanların, cennetin ve cehenneminde yok olacağını söyleyen bazı inanç sahipleri, Allah dan başka her şey bir gün yok olacaktır düşüncesini, yazacağım ayetlere dayandırmaktadırlar. Ayetleri önce yazalım, daha sonra bu ayetler nereden ve ne maksatla bahsediyor, üzerinde birlikte düşünelim.

Kassas 88: Sen Allah ile beraber başka bir ilâha ibadet etme. Ondan başka hiçbir ilâh yoktur. ONUN ZATINDAN BAŞKA HER ŞEY YOK OLACAKTIR. Hüküm yalnızca Onundur ve kesinlikle Ona döndürüleceksiniz. (Diyanet meali)

Rahman 26- 2728: YER ÜZERİNDE BULUNAN HER CANLI YOK OLACAKTIR. ANCAK AZAMET VE İKRAM SAHİBİ RABBİNİN ZÂTI BÂKİ KALACAKTIR. O hâlde, Rabbinizin hangi nimetlerini yalanlıyorsunuz? (Diyanet meali)

Nebe 212223: Şüphesiz cehennem, bir gözetleme yeridir; azgınlar için, İÇİNDE ÇAĞLAR BOYU KALACAKLARI BİR DÖNÜŞ YERİDİR. (Diyanet meali)

İlk iki ayete dikkat ettiyseniz, Allah dan başka ilah yoktur diye bizleri bu dünyada uyarıyor ve bu dünyada, Allah dan başka her şey bir gün kıyametle yok olacaktır diyor. Bu yok oluş, mahşer günü diriliş ile tamamlanacak, bu konu anlatılıyor. Yoksa tüm insanlar, cennet ve cehennemde belirli bir zaman geçirip, daha sonra Allah ın dışında tüm yaratılan insanlar yok olacaktır demiyor. En son ayette ise cehennemlik olanların ise cehennemde çağlar boyu yani uzun süre kalacakları konusunda dikkatimizi çekiyor. Buradan da şunu çok daha net anlıyoruz. Suçlu suçunu çektikten sonra, cehennemden Allah ın izniyle çıkar. Elbette ebedi kalanlarda olacaktır. Tüm gerçekleri Allah bilir. Bizlere düşen açıklanan, izah edilenler üzerinde fikir yürütmek, konuşmak olmalıdır.

Bizler Kuran da geçen EBEDİ kelimesine, ne yazık ki kendi nefislerimizde anlamlar veriyoruz. Bizlere düşen ayetleri verilen örnekler ışığında anlamaya çalışmak olmalıdır. Ebedi kelimesi kullanıldığı cümlenin anlamıyla bazen geçici anlamda da kullanılabilir. Bu bizim dilimizde de böyledir. Örneğin Kerem sizin arkadaşınız olduğu sürece, sizinle EBEDİ konuşmam dediğimizde, arkadaşlarınız Kerem ile konuşmayı kestiğinde, diğer arkadaşlarınızla ebedi konuşmam sözünüz geçersiz olur. Ama EBEDİ sözü, kelime anlamı olarak sonsuz anlamındadır. Kuran da bu kelimeyi bu şekliyle anlamalıyız.

Kuran da Allah, biz yarattığı kullarını cennet ve cehennem ile cezalandırıp ya da mükâfatlandırdıktan sonra, belirli bir sürenin sonunda bizlerin yok olup, yalnız Allah ın kalacağına dair hiçbir bilgi, hüküm, ayet Kuran da yoktur. Buda zaten mümkün değildir. Allah yarattığı, imtihan edip birçok safhalardan geçirdiği, kendi ruhundan üfleyerek üstün kılarak yarattığı bizleri, tamamen yok etmesi aklın mantığın ve Kuran ın onay vermeyeceği bir durumdur. Bu düşünce Allah ın adaletine de ters düşer. Allah onca özenerek yarattığı bizleri yargıladıktan ve hesabımızı gördükten sonra, koyacak yer mi bulamadı da tamamen yok etsin. 

Bu ve benzeri düşünceler, biz insanların Kuran açıklamadığı, izah etmediği halde nefislerinin ortaya attığı adaletsiz düşüncelerdir. Allah Kuran da bu konularda bakın bizleri nasıl uyarıyor. Açıklamadığım izah etmediğim, katımda olacak konular hakkında nasıl davranmamızı istiyor bakın Allah. 

Araf 33: De ki: Rabbim ancak açık ve gizli kötülükleri, günahı ve haksız yere sınırı aşmayı, HAKKINDA HİÇBİR DELİL İNDİRMEDİĞİ BİR ŞEYİ, Allah'a ortak koşmanızı ve ALLAH HAKKINDA BİLMEDİĞİNİZ ŞEYLERİ SÖYLEMENİZİ HARAM KILMIŞTIR. (Diyanet vakfı meali)

Allah ın açık, muhkem bir şekilde açıklamadığı konuları, sanki Allah ın açıklanmış emri gibi söylememizi Allah bizlere yasaklıyor ve bunu yapmayın HARAMDIR diyor. Bizlere düşen açıklanmış nice örneklerle izah edilmiş konular üzerinde konuşmak ve birbirimize anlatmak olmalıdır. Bunun dışında yapacaklarımız ve söyleyeceklerimiz, ancak şeytanı memnun edecektir. 

Saygılarımla
Haluk GÜMÜŞTABAK

https://hakyolkuran1.blogspot.com/
http://halukgta.blogcu.com/
http://kuranyolu.blogcu.com/
http://hakyolkuran.com/
https://www.facebook.com/Kuranadavet1/

----------

